# Foaming My Milk - Its Just Not Happening - Help



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

I have a Ascaso Arc Fun espresso machine, no matter what i do i cant get proper foamed milk using the steam wand. I use semi skimmed milk but i have also tried full fat milk. I have bought a rattleware latte art 400ml stainless steel jug. I have my milk thermometer. When i foam the milk, i end up with hot milk with froth on the top. I hold the little air hole just at the surface and it seems to be sucking in and producing microfoam, but its not.

ANy suggestions? I only have a small jug and i only use a little bit of milk each time, so i may use about 150ml of milk. Coulc it be my machine is not any good for making good foamed milk ? Is there a tip i could buy for my wand to improve my milk foaming?

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't fill your jug more than half full. Make sure the milk is cold before you attempt foaming for best results. Before you start steaming, open the steam switch with the tip over the tray to purge the wand of any water then insert the tip so it's just below the surface and begin steaming - at around 30c, move the tip towards the side of your jug with the wand at an angle to the milk to ensure a good spin (vortex) in your milk until it's up to optimum temp. The milk should look shiny and velvety with no big bubbles. Have a look at Youtube for microfoaming clips and keep practising. Your machine should be able to produce decent foam.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Practice by substituting milk for tap water with one drop of washing up liquid....you can practice a smuch as you want and it is cheaper!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Practice by substituting milk for tap water with one drop of washing up liquid....you can practice a smuch as you want and it is cheaper!


Yep, this is a very good tip. Dont use more than 1 drop


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Is it possible to send a picture of the steam wand u using?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

is it this machine? http://www.ogormans.co.uk/acatalog/ascaso_AR521UK.jpg


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Think - spinning the milk into a whirlpool - more than anything else. Don't be tempted to get a frothing sound... Whirlpool effect will not seem to get microfoam - but it will work (trust it). And turn off the steam at 50c. Best of luck.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

From the picture posted above, it looks like the machine has a panarello wand. This type of wand is designed to make frothing milk easier but unfortunately, in reality, it makes it very difficult to produce microfoam. It typically introduces big air bubbles through the entire steaming process.

Microfoam with this type of wand is possible but requires a different technique. About half way up the side of the wand you should see a tiny hole. This is used by the wand to suck in air which it then mixes with the milk. When stretching the milk with a panarello, you want to position the wand in the milk so that this hole is partly submerged in the milk. Once the milk gets to body temperature (the jug no longer feels cool to the touch) it is time to stop stretching the milk and start texturing. Raise the jug so that the little hole on the side of the wand is completely submerged. Once the jug feels almost too hot too touch then close off the steam valve and then remove the jug once the steam has stopped.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

WOw thanks for all the replies guys. Im sorry i cant reply to everyone individually. Yes that is the same as my machine the one HDAV posted the link to.

Ill start to practice using water and a drop of washing up liquid. Should i expect it to pour like foam too using water to practice?





 Thanks for that link gary its very helpful. My milk certainly does not swirl about the jug like that. It gives me a good idea of what to try for when practicing.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

if that machine posted is the same you have a panerello wand so that video wont be relevant as it currently is... if you take of the sleeve of the panerello you should be left with a single hole tip which is possible to use for creating microfoam but will be limited in length. it is possible and if you get the hang of it you will get better milk as the panerello will incorporate small bubbles but not microfom.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with removing the panarello if you can. Did it with my friend's machine and got respectable results very quickly.

Defo follow dfk41's advice and practice with cold water and a drop of washing up liquid. Do it like 10-15 times in a row and you'll learn very fast. Then switch to milk and be amazed!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I tried with washing up liquid a few times last night. Committed to getting this good over the next couple of weeks. What's the main thing I'm looking to do with it? Get the whirlpool going and keep big bubbles to a minimum?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I tried with washing up liquid a few times last night. Committed to getting this good over the next couple of weeks. What's the main thing I'm looking to do with it? Get the whirlpool going and keep big bubbles to a minimum?


Have a look on youtube, Scott Rao shows you how to do it with soapy water and then milk.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah just try to avoid introducing massive bubbles and get a half-decent vortex going. Bear in mind that they've got a powerful machine with 3 or 4 hole tip so you're technique will differ from theirs (and take considerably longer).

Check this out also, there are a couple of pointers on technique for single vs multi-hole steam wand tips:

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-guide-frothing-milk.html


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


>


This really is a great video. Thanks for posting


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> This really is a great video. Thanks for posting


I love the whole series, really accessible and fun


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

gtanny thanks for the suggestion, i removed the tip and im getting a little better, i have started to get micro bubbles through the milk, its still very liquidy so i guess ill need more air at the start. Im very restricted with access to my wand now the tip is off.

sami thanks for those links very useful. I just need to keep practicing now.

i have been using washing up liquid as suggested and this helps a great deal.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Guys im getting a bit better at this, 2 in a row today.









Is it normal for the foamy milk to go back to being milky again after pouring it in with your coffee, although it does taste better now and has a lovely textured foam on the top mmmmmmmmmm

im using the Jailbreak from Hasbean and i love it, i cant believe i can make coffee tasting this good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to hear you are enjoying jailbreak , its quite forgiving isnt it


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been having trouble with milk as well but solved the problem this morning by allowing my wife to play with my new toy. She got it right first time. Good news for this morning's breakfast but pretty galling too!

For less talented individuals - like me - this thread has been very helpful.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Good to hear you are enjoying jailbreak , its quite forgiving isnt it


Yes for sure. I tried one of the started packs and this stood out as my favourite. As im new i may not have had my grinder set just right. Now i have 5 bags of Jailbreak i can just leave my grinder set where it is, so less faffing about with that.









Im not sure what coffee beans to try next.

When the foam gets poured in with the coffee is it normal for it to return to a more milky consistency, it still has a little texture though.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Locus Solus said:


> I've been having trouble with milk as well but solved the problem this morning by allowing my wife to play with my new toy. She got it right first time. Good news for this morning's breakfast but pretty galling too!
> 
> For less talented individuals - like me - this thread has been very helpful.


be happy your wife can make you nice milky coffee now. i have to make mine myself.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

> When the foam gets poured in with the coffee is it normal for it to return to a more milky consistency, it still has a little texture though.


Yes, the bubbles will break down to some extent. Also if left for a little while after texturing, the bubbles will break down and the remaining milk and bubbles will separate. If this happens you'll pour milk with a blob of foam at the end - not what you want. Swirl vigorously before you pour until it's uniform.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Sami said:


> Yes, the bubbles will break down to some extent. Also if left for a little while after texturing, the bubbles will break down and the remaining milk and bubbles will separate. If this happens you'll pour milk with a blob of foam at the end - not what you want. Swirl vigorously before you pour until it's uniform.


Thanks for that sami, when i pour the milk it is still thick but in a few minutes time its more milky again, im glad this is normal, now more practice to get perfection







:drink:


----------

